# Cabo San Lucas Fishing Report and Baja



## jcsportfishing (May 14, 2012)

*Jc Sportfishing Weekly Fish Report.*
*As the Admiral Seas It*
*Fishing Report: 8/27/16 to 9/16/16*
*Stop By Our Office for up to Date Fishing Report.*


*Tropical Storm Newton Coming Tuesday!*​ *Rain, Possible Hurricane Winds Coming!*​ *Striped Marlin, 3 to 5 a Boat, Everyday!*​ *Striped Marlin in Abundance!*​ *Dorado Showing up Bigtime, Finally!*​ *Tuna, Few and Far Between?*​ *Wahoo Action Continues Strong!*​ *Inshore Strong for Marlin and Dorado!*​ *Good Rooster Fish Action on Live Bait!*​ *Fish Report Boy Seen in Cabo Dive Bar!!*
*JC, Court Ordered: 30 Days in Marlin Boot Camp!! *

*Chris says: If JC Goes, I Go!!*​ *HymieB says: JC, Marlin Boot Camp, Again?*​ *Darrel says: JC and Chris can Rot in Marlin Boot Camp!*​ *JC,s **Baja Bloody Mary Recipe!!*​ *2 Baja Recipes Inside!!*​ *JC,s Baja Wahoo Steaks Ideas!!*

*JC,s Baja Wahoo "Mojo de Ajo"!!*





*HEADLINES: September 6, 2016*
*Fish Report Boy: Screamed , **â€œ**yea im back, I quit last week but it didn**â€™**t work out with the circus, besides, JC the worm called, and said he needed my help. I guess he was court ordered to Marlin Boot Camp, by a judge in Mexico. It was either Marlin Boot Camp or Jail. I don**â€™**t even know what the lil Twirp did, but he took that clown Chris with him to camp. Maybe those 2 fools will lean something? I doubt it, but maybe!! Fish Report Boy says: JC, **â€œ**Im in charge now not you, and I hope Chris is in there a long, long time. Things are going to change JC, no more glitz and glamour which you love, no more ebooks, no more songs, no more Dome of Silence, no more Donald Trump lies, no more fishing stories, and that ritual of you standing in the mirror every morning chanting that stupid Marlin song you wrote and then looking at yourself for a half an hour, is going to end, just STOP, STOP, STOP!!!*
* I was sent to a Carp Boot Camp once for 45 days and I came out a better man. While you are in Marlin Boot Camp JC: **â€œ**Your LEGENDS and LIES are going to end**â€**. *
*Fish Report Boy says: I love to see that Mango Farmer Chris in Boot Camp**â€**I am sending a couple boys over to the ranch in the EAST Cape to pick them Mango trees Clean. LOL, LOL, LOL*


*Jc Sportfishing Charters is a family owned and operated business and has been fishing in Cabo San Lucas for the past 18 years. Jerry, explains that his charter business is geared more for families and novice anglers, making sure everyone who charters a boat with him have a great time and lots of fun. We welcome families, and groups. We want everyone who fishes with us to take all the sites in and have a memorable experience. This is what is most important to us. We have and do a few tournaments each year and can cater to fisherman who might be interested in tournament fishing. Well lets get on with the fishing report for this past week.*

*WEATHER: Let it rain!! Let it rain!!Let it rain!! While it has been pretty hot and sunny most all of this past week we are expecting tropical storm Newton this next week on Tuesday. Newton could have hurricane force winds with it and we know we are going to get a good down pour at the least. Today is cloudy and overcast but really thatâ€™s what comes when your in Cabo in September.*

*WATER: Well the water has been very nice right up to today actually. It has started churning with some swells coming in now as I write the report. Newton is coming soon and we expect mostly a rain event out of it, but it will churn up the water bigtime.*
* Please check out the Tempbreak map link below to get a good idea on water temperatures. *
http://www.tempbreak.com/index.php?&cwregion=cb

*BILLFISH: We have been averaging like 3 to 5 Striped Marlin hookups a day on our boats over the last 3 days. There is really a lot of fish around and they are hitting live bait, lures and ballyhoo. All Billfishing is really strong over the past week, with Most of the action is on the Pacific side from Grey Rock to Ranch Migrino has been hot lately. Strong Striped Marlin fishing all week. JC says, â€œwe have been having very good Billfish fishing for like 3 weeks nowâ€ it has been a great year for Blue Marlin and we expect it to keep being good through out October and tournament season*
*DORADO: Well we were wondering where all the Dorado were and now they have shown up in numbers. Much better than it has been over the last month with some pretty good action pretty much all over the place but really good tight to the beach. Most of them have been ranging from 12lb to 120lbs, but we have had some up to 30lb to 40lbs. *
*SWORDFISH: Hasn't heard of any caught this week.*

*WAHOO: Purple and Black Jet Heads are working really good this week for Wahoo. Lots of good action at Grey Rock and in front of the Pedregal Rocks. If you troll really fast inshore we are sure you will see some action.. They are hitting rapalas deep divers and or downrigging rapalas. Some have been taking on live bait and some reaching 35lbs to 50lbs. *

*TUNA: Tuna fishing has been pretty much hit and miss over the past week and most being caught are football size fish with some big one being landed once in a while. If you do run into a school there is a good chance you would land a big one. We have to run aways to have a chance to run into any sort of schools. At leaset we are seeing some Tuna action and the smaller ones are really good to eat and I have added some good Skip Jack recipes to this report and basically you can use the same recipe for the football size Tunas being caught.*

*INSHORE: Tuna, Wahoo and Dorado action have propelled the inshore action this past week. It has been pretty hot on all species inshore. You will likely catch Wahoo on Jet Heads and black and purple Rapalas. Dorado inshore you will catch with live bait and trolling lures. Rooster are of course making things happen close to shore also, so it is pretty wide open right now inshore. Some Skip Jacks are hitting also with some good numbers being reported. There has been Striped Marlin reported caught inshore also on Pangas so it mite be worth grabbing a Panga and going out for a 5 hour excursion to see what happens inshore.*
​ *From The Admirals Kitchen!*​ *JC,s Baja Wahoo Steaks Ideas!!*

*INGREDIENTS*

*SERVINGS 4UNITS US*


*4wahoo steaks*
*1**â„2cup *olive oil
*1tablespoon *lemon juice
*1tablespoon *lime juice
cayenne pepper*, spice*
*1pinch of crushed chili pepper flakes*
*1**â„2teaspoon *salt
*1teaspoon *pepper


*2tablespoons minced *garlic
 *DIRECTIONS*

*1. **Make you marinade, mix olive oil, lemon juice, lime juice, cayeene pepper, chilli flakes in a bowl.*
*2. **rinse and pat dry your wahoo and put in the marinade.*
*3. **cover marinading fish and put in the fridge for 30 minutes.*
*4. **heat griddle pan - you don't really need oil because you can use the oil from the marinade whilst cooking.*
*5. **put the fish in the pan, add salt and pepper to fish steaks.*
*6. **flip them several times for even cooking and add garlic about halfway through the cook time. They take about 15- 20 minutes in total.*
*JC,s Baja Wahoo "Mojo de Ajo"!!*

*We are BIG fans of Wahoo fish and with having lived in Baja , we had many occasions to experiment with this fine fish...*
*Ono or Wahoo, they are one and the same! Wahoo fish is the fastest fish in the ocean and it's firm white flaky flesh is such a perfect texture for grilling. It is considered a prize fish when caught and is often called "ono".*
*One important issue with Wahoo is it can be dry, so it is important not to overcook it!*
*A great grilled Wahoo fish recipe is with "Mojo de Ajo" sauce. The translation is essentially "drenched in garlic". This dish is simple and a crowd pleaser.It is an easy and delicious toasted garlic butter. For garlic lovers,it will become a family favorite.*
*Also,keep in mind that this Mojo de Ajo Sauce can be used with any fish or shellfish. I really like this with is Tombo/ Fresh Albacore Tuna, grilled medium rare. We actually brought this back from our days of living in Mexico.*
*One important note, check out our other fish pages too! Many of the sauces and preparations work super for Ono or Wahoo!*
*
For four portions*
*4 Six to 8 ounce Ono/Wahoo fish Filets*
*A mild fish rub or paprika*
*Salt and Pepper*
*Canola Oil for prepping the fish for the grill*
*1/8 stick of butter*
*3 to 4 cloves fresh Garlic smashed with the flat side of the knife then slice thin.*
*2 Key* *Limes or 1 large Lime*
*Salt and Pepper to taste*
*Chopped Cilantro for garnish*
​ *JC,s Baja Bloody Mary Recipe!!*

* THE CLASSIC BLOODY MARY for cabo fisherman*

*While the origin of this popular brunch cocktail is debatable, the Bloody Maryâ€™s staying power leaves no question. The Bloody Mary is a vodka-soaked nutritional breakfast and hangover cure all in one. What else can you want?*

*INGREDIENTS *

*Celery salt*
*1 *​ *Lemon wedge*
*1 *​ *Lime wedge*
*2 oz*​ Premium Vodka
*4 oz*​ *Tomato juice*
*2 dashes*​ *Tabasco Sauce*
*2 tsp*​ *Prepared horseradish*
*2 dashes*​ *Worcestershire sauce*
*1 pinch*​ *Celery salt*
*1 pinch*​ *Ground black pepper*
*1 pinch*​ *SmPour some celery salt onto a small plate.*
*Rub the juicy side of the lemon or lime wedge along the lip of a pint glass.*
*Roll the outer edge of the glass in celery salt until fully coated.*
*Fill with ice and set aside.*
*Squeeze the lemon and lime wedges into a shaker and drop them in.*
*Add the remaining ingredients and fill with ice.*
*Shake gently and strain into the prepared glass.*
*Garnish with a celery stalk and a lime wedge.*
*oked paprika*


*BEWARE: Please beware of the guys in the street selling boat charters. If you wait till the day you are fishing and go to the dock where your boat is many times people will mislead you to another boat or dock trying to put you on a boat that was not meant for you. You need to have a person guide you to your boat, who is from a reputable charter company. This way there is no confusion or misleading. Please remember when renting Sport fishing boats in Cabo that you rent your boat from reputable and established business. Walk into a fishing fleet office and ask questions about what you are getting and what are the costs? You don't* *want to rent boats from vendors in the streets and you do not want to book through shady websites offering you the world. Check through travel forums about reputable fishing fleets to deal with. Look for testimonials about the fleet your booking, your charter with. Ask about what will the boat be supplying? Will it include beverages or lunches? How much does it cost to fillet your catch? Check to see if charter boat is insured? Ask about getting your catch smoked? Check cost of a fishing license. These are just a few things to consider when booking your charter boat. We will be talking more about this in the next weeks fishing report. Until next time good fishing and we hope to see you in Cabo soon. Come by the office here in Cabo and get all the latest up to date fishing report. *http://www.jcsportfishing.com


----------

